# Fragile men and past relationships



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I see a number of threads about fragile men and men poking into their partner's past relationships. 

So how would you react if your wife shared that a former long time boy friend was multi orgasmic? Meaning he continues sex nonstop through several orgasms.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Who was having the orgasms your wife or her ex?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

hey, when we were kids we all were "multi orgasmic".
i think back on those distant days fondly!


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Andy1001 said:


> Who was having the orgasms your wife or her ex?


Both. He had serial orgasms meaning he'd continue through a series of his own orgasms.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Julie's Husband said:


> Both. He had serial orgasms meaning he'd continue through a series of his own orgasms.


It’s called non ejaculating multiple orgasms (NEMO). The man is basically having an orgasm without producing any semen. It doesn’t feel as good as having an ejaculatory orgasm, it’s not as strong.
You can learn how to do it if you really want to. However you need to masturbate a lot and you need to strengthen your pelvic floor, you could practice Kegel exercise which will help.
Why not just try to improve the sex life you have instead of comparing yourself to someone else.
Look up “Tantric sex”.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Andy1001 said:


> It’s called non ejaculating multiple orgasms (NEMO). The man is basically having an orgasm without producing any semen. It doesn’t feel as good as having an ejaculatory orgasm, it’s not as strong.
> You can learn how to do it if you really want to. However you need to masturbate a lot and you need to strengthen your pelvic floor, you could practice Kegel exercise which will help.
> Why not just try to improve the sex life you have instead of comparing yourself to someone else.
> Look up “Tantric sex”.


I was curious to see how others would respond.It seems women are not shy about discussing such, but with men there is a sort of tacit code of silence lest men worry about competing or measuring up. I hate the masculine stereotype that has men doing that.

I don't bother with the masculine stereotype. It's a pain in the arse.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Julie's Husband said:


> I see a number of threads about fragile men and men poking into their partner's past relationships.


If you've ever heard to old saying that the more you stir shyt the worse it stinks applies double here. Once you get on that train, the more you know about her past the better you'll feel for a few hours and the more you'll want to know. You'll drive her crazy asking questions and yourself crazy obsessing on her getting it on with another guy. Avoid any more querying and more forward if you know what's good for you. Proceed at your own peril.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> If you've ever heard to old saying that the more you stir shyt the worse it stinks applies double here. Once you get on that train, the more you know about her past the better you'll feel for a few hours and the more you'll want to know. You'll drive her crazy asking questions and yourself crazy obsessing on her getting it on with another guy. Avoid any more querying and more forward if you know what's good for you. Proceed at your own peril.


There’s an opinion on tam that your spouse/partner should know everything about your past life especially the sexual part. 
I don’t agree with this.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

I'd not care about what she's done in the past, period, with one exception. If she said, "hey, I had a former guy who did this and I really liked it and you haven't stumbled upon it yet," then I'd try and replicate it for her. Outside of that, her previous life is her business, not mine.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

VladDracul said:


> If you've ever heard to old saying that the more you stir shyt the worse it stinks applies double here. Once you get on that train, the more you know about her past the better you'll feel for a few hours and the more you'll want to know. You'll drive her crazy asking questions and yourself crazy obsessing on her getting it on with another guy. Avoid any more querying and more forward if you know what's good for you. Proceed at your own peril.


She volunteered the information. I really don't care other than I wish she would use what she learned to help me please her. When I asked her what pleases her she would say, "Men know." The problem is that I didn't effing know a thing and needed some coaching.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

JH, watch and read her body language, face, eyes, cheeks and the veins in her forehead. I don't give a damn what she sez about yours or any past guy's multiples, only hers matters. Sounds like she's saying she wants a lengthy experience. Listen to the Pointer Sister's "Slow Hand". Those chick are telling men what they need to know. You can get the techniques from book but like playing a violin, you have to practice and listen to the sound you're creating. You don't need to duplicate what some other cat did. Develop your own style based on her responses.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> There’s an opinion on tam that your spouse/partner should know everything about your past life especially the sexual part.
> I don’t agree with this.


I know of a couple of case where the man knew about his wife's past relationships and years later became haunted with jealousy for some reason. From my observation, it seems men are more jealous about her short term one night stand or strictly physical relationships than her "committed" relationships. One cat I know couldn't care less about his wife's former husband and a long term "live in" boyfriend but was obsessed with her short term flings between her long term relationships.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I will repeat the same advice I gave on the last thread that was about this same thing...

"Never ask how she got so good in bed, you don't want the answer"


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> I know of a couple of case where the man knew about his wife's past relationships and years later became haunted with jealousy for some reason. From my observation, it seems men are more jealous about her short term one night stand or strictly physical relationships than her "committed" relationships. One cat I know couldn't care less about his wife's former husband and a long term "live in" boyfriend but was obsessed with her short term flings between her long term relationships.


If I attempted to tell anyone about my ons I would be talking for a long time. I never asked my wife about her past but she did volunteer the information. 
She did tell me once if I told her who taught me a particular move she would send her flowers lol.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Gay guys taught me a maneuver or two. If I had shared that with someone, I suspect they would have been suddenly uncomfortable and possibly had an identity crisis. 😗


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

VladDracul said:


> JH, watch and read her body language, face, eyes, cheeks and the veins in her forehead. I don't give a damn what she sez about yours or any past guy's multiples, only hers matters. Sounds like she's saying she wants a lengthy experience. Listen to the Pointer Sister's "Slow Hand". Those chick are telling men what they need to know. You can get the techniques from book but like playing a violin, you have to practice and listen to the sound you're creating. You don't need to duplicate what some other cat did. Develop your own style based on her responses.


Hard to watch all that when my eyes are elsewhere. 😊

A book I like is Diana Richardson's book "Slow Sex". I enjoy being highly aroused for long periods rather than chasing orgasms for myself and this book on mindful sex is exactly to my taste.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> So how would you react if your wife shared that a former long time boy friend was multi orgasmic? Meaning he continues sex nonstop through several orgasms.


Well if my wife said that I would take it as a personal challenge instead of getting bent out of shape by it.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I have no problems with knowing my wife's past.

Quite the opposite. Her telling me about the other gent just explains why she didn't seem surprised when we first made love and she learned that I also have serial orgasms.

Or did the last time I checked. I've had a session of being castrate and haven't had a chance to check since. They are full on, full body ejaculatory orgasms. No training needed, just continue stimulation and they happen along the way. Just natural.

Male fragility has kept me and my brother from discussing this with other men, but I'm really tired of being in the closet.

The one time I did tell another gent he called me on it and had his girl friend set up a blind date with one of her workmates. As I understood it at the time, the young lady was supposed to spend the night with me and report back. That was the last recreational sex I consented to.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ok, I'll ask What exactly is Male Fragility.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Ok, I'll ask What exactly is Male Fragility.


"Was he better then me?"
"Was he bigger then me?"
Etc, etc, etc


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Julie's Husband said:


> I see a number of threads about fragile men and men poking into their partner's past relationships.
> 
> So how would you react if your wife shared that a former long time boy friend was multi orgasmic? Meaning he continues sex nonstop through several orgasms.


Probably make lots and lots of jokes about it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> JH, watch and read her body language, face, eyes, cheeks and the veins in her forehead. I don't give a damn what she sez about yours or any past guy's multiples, only hers matters. Sounds like she's saying she wants a lengthy experience. Listen to the Pointer Sister's "Slow Hand". Those chick are telling men what they need to know. You can get the techniques from book but like playing a violin, you have to practice and listen to the sound you're creating. You don't need to duplicate what some other cat did. Develop your own style based on her responses.


Think of all the jokes you could make about the fact that you are one and done. Hey wife, how come you can give him multiple and me only one? You're not trying hard enough. Stuff like that. 

I had that happen a few times, or more like I was able to stop myself in a way which prolonged the whole experience. All it meant was a longer experience. 

Seriously the amount of time some guys obsess about this stuff. I mean I get it sex is great but still, you don't have to have a mental brake down about it.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> "Was he better then me?"
> "Was he bigger then me?"
> Etc, etc, etc


I'm confused because the OP is talking about him and his brother not wanting to discuss this with other men because of male fragility. Is the fear the other guys are going to melt down discussing this? I guess I could imagine a guy discussing the idea then spiraling down a rabbit hole thinking about his wife, some guys are just insecure I guess, can't do anything about that.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I'm confused because the OP is talking about him and his brother not wanting to discuss this with other men because of male fragility. Is the fear the other guys are going to melt down discussing this? I guess I could imagine a guy discussing the idea then spiraling down a rabbit hole thinking about his wife, some guys are just insecure I guess, can't do anything about that.


Some are very insecure


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Julie's Husband said:


> I see a number of threads about fragile men and men poking into their partner's past relationships.
> 
> So how would you react if your wife shared that a former long time boy friend was multi orgasmic? Meaning he continues sex nonstop through several orgasms.


I wouldn't care at all. I know a bit about my wife's history before me but not much and I don't have any interest in prying for specifics (affairs were a different story). Most of what I know has been volunteered over the years, like being thankful that I don't have a foot fetish because everyone else did or how small someone was.

If what you mentioned came out, my first reaction would probably be to feel bad for her because I know how long she can last with PIV before getting sore or just feeling done. Also, the fun doesn't have to finish just because the man did. He has more tools than the one between his legs.

P.S. If you were "just talking with the guys" about yourself like this, I'd think you were insecure and trying to brag about something that you think other guys will be jealous of. This one isn't.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I'm confused because the OP is talking about him and his brother not wanting to discuss this with other men because of male fragility. Is the fear the other guys are going to melt down discussing this? I guess I could imagine a guy discussing the idea then spiraling down a rabbit hole thinking about his wife, some guys are just insecure I guess, can't do anything about that.


It definitely is insecurity fed by low self-esteem.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I'm confused because the OP is talking about him and his brother not wanting to discuss this with other men because of male fragility. Is the fear the other guys are going to melt down discussing this? I guess I could imagine a guy discussing the idea then spiraling down a rabbit hole thinking about his wife, some guys are just insecure I guess, can't do anything about that.


Yes, most men seem insecure when this comes up. A great way to lose friends.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Julie's Husband said:


> She volunteered the information. I really don't care other than I wish she would use what she learned to help me please her. When I asked her what pleases her she would say, "Men know." The problem is that I didn't effing know a thing and needed some coaching.


Well that's just stupid on her part. You can be expected to have general knowledge but not all women are the same. My wife is completely different than everyone else I've been with and was very difficult to figure out because she gave me nothing and is very difficult to read thanks to CSA. It took over 10 years for her to give some hints and make things far better. If someone (man or woman) won't teach you what they like, they shouldn't expect you to just figure it out. 



Julie's Husband said:


> Hard to watch all that when my eyes are elsewhere. 😊


It's really not... (assuming she doesn't have other issues). You can keep doing what you're doing and move your eyeballs, tilt your head, go for a kiss, etc


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Fwiw, it’s not always fragility… in my case I’m more PO’d that some douche had my wife before me.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

bobert said:


> Well that's just stupid on her part. You can be expected to have general knowledge but not all women are the same. My wife is completely different than everyone else I've been with and was very difficult to figure out because she gave me nothing and is very difficult to read thanks to CSA. It took over 10 years for her to give some hints and make things far better. If someone (man or woman) won't teach you what they like, they shouldn't expect you to just figure it out.
> 
> 
> It's really not... (assuming she doesn't have other issues). You can keep doing what you're doing and move your eyeballs, tilt your head, go for a kiss, etc


I understand where your wife was coming from but I also understand where you're coming from. When I was young I just felt like when it was the right guy things would just fall into place like that, and that's pretty idealistic. I liked spontaneity better than planning something like that which to me felt awkward. But that doesn't mean just because you feel that way that you don't do the kind of everyday stuff that you can let someone know what you like just by telling them "right there" or that sort of thing. But I would find sitting down with someone and having to map out sex to be a real buzz kill.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Have of men these days are fragile AF.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

My buddy: “I can have multiple orgasms back to back.”

Me: “Uhh… OK. Why are you telling me?”

Buddy: “maLE fRaGiLItY!!!”

🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

GusPolinski said:


> My buddy: “I can have multiple orgasms back to back.”
> 
> Me: “Uhh… OK. Why are you telling me?”
> 
> ...


My buddy: "I can have multiple orgasms back to back"

Me: "Uhh...are you trying to seduce me Mr. Robinson?"


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I understand where your wife was coming from but I also understand where you're coming from. When I was young I just felt like when it was the right guy things would just fall into place like that, and that's pretty idealistic. I liked spontaneity better than planning something like that which to me felt awkward. But that doesn't mean just because you feel that way that you don't do the kind of everyday stuff that you can let someone know what you like just by telling them "right there" or that sort of thing. But I would find sitting down with someone and having to map out sex to be a real buzz kill.


I don't think a sit-down conversation is needed, unless there are bigger issues at play. Communication during foreplay and sex (and even right after sex) can teach a lot, and that doesn't mean full conversations or even full sentences sometimes. Heck, it doesn't even have to use words all the time. When I say she wouldn't give me anything, she wouldn't give any indication whatsoever of what felt good, what did nothing for her, or even what hurt.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

bobert said:


> I wouldn't care at all. I know a bit about my wife's history before me but not much and I don't have any interest in prying for specifics (affairs were a different story). Most of what I know has been volunteered over the years, like being thankful that I don't have a foot fetish because everyone else did or how small someone was.
> 
> If what you mentioned came out, my first reaction would probably be to feel bad for her because I know how long she can last with PIV before getting sore or just feeling done. Also, the fun doesn't have to finish just because the man did. He has more tools than the one between his legs.
> 
> P.S. If you were "just talking with the guys" about yourself like this, I'd think you were insecure and trying to brag about something that you think other guys will be jealous of. This one isn't.


Agreed. One of the problems is that women seem to assume that if a man can continue for a long time that he needs it. Not true. Multiple orgasms is a capacity and not a need. I've had concerns that partners didn't understand this and went on longer than was good for them. It took me a while to understand this and has given me some regrets that I was not sensitive.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

By the way, I have never knowingly flirted, touched or attempted to seduce women. I've always been too shy and uptight. I have never mentioned that I can have multiple orgasms. Just not part of the discussion.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> There’s an opinion on tam that your spouse/partner should know everything about your past life especially the sexual part.
> I don’t agree with this.


To me it's about honesty and openess with the person you are going to spend the rest of your life with. 
My husband knows everything about me, even things that no one else does. It's just the way I am. I can't hide stuff and wouldn't want to.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Diana7 said:


> To me it's about honesty and openess with the person you are going to spend the rest of your life with.
> My husband knows everything about me, even things that no one else does. It's just the way I am. I can't hide stuff and wouldn't want to.


My wife needs her privacy and I'm sure there is much I don't know. She is very outgoing and has traveled. I don't need to know that but would welcome the trust. Her comments about the multi orgasmic boyfriend came up in a discussion about ourselves.

I've shared more with her than she really wants to know.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Julie's Husband said:


> Julie needs her privacy and I'm sure there is much I don't know. She is very outgoing and has traveled. I don't need to know that but would welcome the trust. Her comments about the multi orgasmic boyfriend came up in a discussion about ourselves.
> 
> I've shared more with Julie than she really wants to know.


In marriage I believe that openess is so important. I don't think anything should be off limits.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> I see a number of threads about fragile men and men poking into their partner's past relationships.
> 
> So how would you react if your wife shared that a former long time boy friend was multi orgasmic? Meaning he continues sex nonstop through several orgasms.


Really? I know what you are saying, I had this GF that could do X,Y,Z. With a sparkle in your eye and a little 😊 name something an ex could do sexually, that she is just meh doing.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is a weird thread. 
At the start it sounded like the op was jealous of his wife’s past lover. 
Now it appears that he’s a superman in the sack himself, multiple orgasms without any refractory period. 
How long is the gap between orgasms, are we talking seconds here?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I'm confused because the OP is talking about him and his brother not wanting to discuss this with other men because of male fragility. Is the fear the other guys are going to melt down discussing this? I guess I could imagine a guy discussing the idea then spiraling down a rabbit hole thinking about his wife, some guys are just insecure I guess, can't do anything about that.


I would think it is more of thinking your wife is fantasizing about old times rather than being WITH you. 

Once wife and I had a discussion about past things we both had done. With a smile she brought up sex while stoned....was evidently a fond experience. How she stated it intensified the sex.
But it was one that only she and ex could have...as I work in Law Enforcement field so we could not have that same experience together. It was a good experience that she remembers that was with another man, I will never be a part of because I can't duplicate it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Well one thing I've learned over the years is that men aren't the only ones who are fragile about such matters.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> This is a weird thread.
> At the start it sounded like the op was jealous of his wife’s past lover.
> Now it appears that he’s a superman in the sack himself, multiple orgasms without any refractory period.
> How long is the gap between orgasms, are we talking seconds here?


I was about to ask what the OP wanted to get from this thread myself.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> I will repeat the same advice I gave on the last thread that was about this same thing...
> 
> "Never ask how she got so good in bed, you don't want the answer"


There is a rule of thumb anyhow.
When a man brags about his sexual past, divide the number by four
When a woman reluctantly tells you about, multiply it by ten and add one (hopely you).
And IF she looks now like shinning, the more she tested before better reasons to suspects she is choosing you also in bed.
I would focus in making her desired and satisfied. 
Her past.........well, that´s me, doesn´t matter so much.
Exception made she is still sighing for someone memories (or her single lifestyle).
In THAT case, you have two alternatives: Make it better (mainly in HER mind) or say goodbye with your best dignity.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Benbutton said:


> Well one thing I've learned over the years is that men aren't the only ones who are fragile about such matters.


A sometimes forgotten truth.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> Agreed. One of the problems is that women seem to assume that if a man can continue for a long time that he needs it. Not true. Multiple orgasms is a capacity and not a need. I've had concerns that partners didn't understand this and went on longer than was good for them. It took me a while to understand this and has given me some regrets that I was not sensitive.


I think my wife has had two orgasms with me in one session exactly once, which she claims is the only time she has ever done that.

I can say at this point if I drink maybe 2 strong beers to where I am slightly buzzed my wife doesn’t even want to have sex with me because I will take too long after she has an orgasm. So it has been helpful in limiting how much drinking I do. In fact I drank too much yesterday and today is the Super Bowl and I am trying to figure out how to limit my intake at the party.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Benbutton said:


> Well one thing I've learned over the years is that men aren't the only ones who are fragile about such matters.


My observation has been women a more fragile about her man's past romantic emotional attachments whereas men are more fragile about his woman's past casual flings. Few, if any, particularity enjoy the thought of their wife/husband enjoying erotic pleasure and passion rolling in bed, or a blanket on the ground, with a former lover.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> My buddy: "I can have multiple orgasms back to back"
> 
> Reply from Grindr: "Uhh...are you trying to seduce me Mr. Robinson?"


FIFY


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> I think my wife has had two orgasms with me in one session exactly once, which she claims is the only time she has ever done that.
> 
> I can say at this point if I drink maybe 2 strong beers to where I am slightly buzzed my wife doesn’t even want to have sex with me because I will take too long after she has an orgasm. So it has been helpful in limiting how much drinking I do. In fact I drank too much yesterday and today is the Super Bowl and I am trying to figure out how to limit my intake at the party.


Ha ha, this is my issue as well. My wife though is very orgasmic, honestly it doesn't matter what I do during sex she'll have an orgasm every 2-3 minutes. So If I take longer than 20 minutes, she starts getting annoyed I'm taking too long, If I have a little buzz it will take much longer so I am forbidden from drinking more than a glass of wine before sex.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Ha ha, this is my issue as well. My wife though is very orgasmic, honestly it doesn't matter what I do during sex she'll have an orgasm every 2-3 minutes. So If I take longer than 20 minutes, she starts getting annoyed I'm taking too long, If I have a little buzz it will take much longer so I am forbidden from drinking more than a glass of wine before sex.


Yeah I mean I don’t blame her. She gets pretty sensitive after she has an orgasm so the thought of me plugging away for 20 minutes after that, no so much.

It’s good, I paid attention to that and I decided I like sex more than drinking. Easy choice!


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Andy1001 said:


> This is a weird thread.
> At the start it sounded like the op was jealous of his wife’s past lover.
> Now it appears that he’s a superman in the sack himself, multiple orgasms without any refractory period.
> How long is the gap between orgasms, are we talking seconds here?


Multiple orgasms over a very short period of time is the true definition of multiple orgasms. Some men do have true multiple orgasms. 

Masters and Johnson had a subject that had something like 10 orgasms and I have a porn video of a young man masturbating to 3 orgasms in about 5 minutes. I thought that with the huge amount of porn videos, the fact of men having multiple orgasms would come out of the closet so have kept an eye out for these.

I have serial orgasms, which means that the refractory period does not affect my erection, so I continue through several orgasms and remain erect after the last orgasm. 

For me it is a matter of being able to relax and enjoy intimacy without concern as long as my partner wishes. If I have had only one orgasm and she wants to stop, that is where we stop. One woman was "one and done", but others continued. I do try to quickly go to a second orgasm as that seems to make a more durable erection.

According to information I've seen, men rarely talk about being multi orgasmic. Researchers more often get the information from the men's partners. I suspect that there may be more multi orgasmic men than we know, but some or many have been indoctrinated into believing that early orgasm marks them as inadequate so they pull up camp after the first orgasm rather than trying to continue.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

ConanHub said:


> I was about to ask what the OP wanted to get from this thread myself.


I want to bring the fact of multiple male orgasms out of the closet. Research on male sexuality seems to be largely taboo so we don't have information on multiple male orgasms or men being sexually active while castrate.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Julie's Husband said:


> I want to bring the fact of multiple male orgasms out of the closet. Research on male sexuality seems to be largely taboo so we don't have information on multiple male orgasms or men being sexually active while castrate.


Ok.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Julie's Husband said:


> I see a number of threads about fragile men and men poking into their partner's past relationships.
> 
> So how would you react if your wife shared that a former long time boy friend was multi orgasmic? Meaning he continues sex nonstop through several orgasms.


wouldn't make any difference to me since i I have multiple orgasms. i have only mentioned it to partners, and occasionally here when the topic comes up. the kind i experience are the ones that are spread several minutes apart. no refractory period, and each orgasm is usually more intense than the last and can take longer in between. it doesn't have to take longer, but i often let it.


usually, someone will try to tell me that it's not "really" multiple orgasms. those people usually go on to describe dry orgasms, no ejaculation, etc. as if i don't know what my own body is doing. those discussions always go almost exactly like this one... first, men deny that its even real, and then when you mention that what they describe as they write you off is not at all what you experience, they will usually imply that you are either lying or bragging. 

being able to have multiple orgasms doesn't make me better in bed. having mirror neurons that make me super turned on when i see my partner get super turned on, however...


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Wasn’t Don Juan capable of multiples? I thought that was source of his reputation.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

As'laDain said:


> wouldn't make any difference to me since i I have multiple orgasms. i have only mentioned it to partners, and occasionally here when the topic comes up. the kind i experience are the ones that are spread several minutes apart. no refractory period, and each orgasm is usually more intense than the last and can take longer in between. it doesn't have to take longer, but i often let it.
> 
> 
> usually, someone will try to tell me that it's not "really" multiple orgasms. those people usually go on to describe dry orgasms, no ejaculation, etc. as if i don't know what my own body is doing. those discussions always go almost exactly like this one... first, men deny that its even real, and then when you mention that what they describe as they write you off is not at all what you experience, they will usually imply that you are either lying or bragging.
> ...



Thank you. That is my experience exactly. No, it does not make us better in bed, but it does give us time to learn without stress.

As I said, one co worker put me in a position of "put up or shut up" by having his girlfriend arrange a blind hookup between me and one of the girl friend's co workers. The young lady was supposed to spend the night with me and report back. The co worker never again brought the subject up after I spent the night with the young lady.

One question, though. I usually don't go beyond three orgasms. I found that the fourth orgasm makes me feel completely trashed. As if I've either over dosed or used up some body chemical. I remain erect, but just feel trashed. Do you experience anything like that?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A gf gave me a book about multiple male orgasms 22 years ago, and we started working on the ability together. Then I met my current wife, we continued to work on it, and I did develop the ability; we used it occasionally for a couple of years. We found that we preferred two or three rounds of "normal" orgasmic sex spread over an hour or two with short breaks between - it was just more satisfying overall for both of us. Some of the lessons and techniques learned are still useful, though, even without pursuing the multi-orgasmic part.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

I’ve read through this entire thread now.

OP, I’m curious if you are looking to receive a cookie for your multiple orgasms.

I find it odd that your wife says “men should know” if you are looking to please her. I don’t understand why she wouldn’t give at least some direction. Anything. Sounds like she enjoys frustrating herself.

my best friends and I don’t talk about these things because it doesn’t seem necessary. I wouldn’t equate it to male fragility. I would equate it to not being interested in talking about these things with my best friends. If one of them brought it up, I would sit and listen as I would assume they are either having a problem or just looking for advice. I wouldn’t have any issues discussing these things with them if they needed help.

I would never talk about these things with my 2 brothers, but that is completely religious based and the way we were raised to believe that sex was bad, dirty and shameful. It was beaten into our heads and to this day we are embarrassed to talk about it with each other.

I know about all of my wife’s sexual past, but that is because I wanted to know it for a specific reason. I met my wife very young and I wanted someone with as little experience as possible just like myself. I was looking for a wife, not a fling.

if something happened today and I found myself no longer married, I wouldn’t care about anyones sexual past that I dated. I would assume any woman I come across has lived a nice life full of experiences.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Married but Happy said:


> A gf gave me a book about multiple male orgasms 22 years ago, and we started working on the ability together. Then I met my current wife, we continued to work on it, and I did develop the ability; we used it occasionally for a couple of years. We found that we preferred two or three rounds of "normal" orgasmic sex spread over an hour or two with short breaks between - it was just more satisfying overall for both of us. Some of the lessons and techniques learned are still useful, though, even without pursuing the multi-orgasmic part.


Lol. Book please.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Lol. Book please.


Updated/Kindle version of 1997 original: 








The Multi-Orgasmic Man: Sexual Secrets Every Man Should Know - Kindle edition by Chia, Mantak, Abrams, Douglas. Health, Fitness & Dieting Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


The Multi-Orgasmic Man: Sexual Secrets Every Man Should Know - Kindle edition by Chia, Mantak, Abrams, Douglas. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading The Multi-Orgasmic Man: Sexual...



smile.amazon.com


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I’ve read through this entire thread now.
> 
> *OP, I’m curious if you are looking to receive a cookie for your multiple orgasms.*
> 
> ...


think about how multiple orgasms are talked about, in general. whenever it comes up in conversation, its almost always associated with women. 

in a world where a man experiencing any trait or phenomenon that is typically associated with them feminine sex is considered repulsive, is there any wonder why men don't talk about it? its not about looking for a ****ing cookie. it's about acknowledging that some men experience something that the whole ****ing world seems to think impossible, because only _women_ experience it. 

guess who _don't _come into these threads and either accuse men of bragging, or write them off? women. 

honestly, i think the title of this thread is appropriate. when the topic comes up, men are the hostile ones, so it must hit a nerve.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Julie's Husband said:


> Thank you. That is my experience exactly. No, it does not make us better in bed, but it does give us time to learn without stress.
> 
> As I said, one co worker put me in a position of "put up or shut up" by having his girlfriend arrange a blind hookup between me and one of the girl friend's co workers. The young lady was supposed to spend the night with me and report back. The co worker never again brought the subject up after I spent the night with the young lady.
> 
> One question, though. I usually don't go beyond three orgasms. I found that the fourth orgasm makes me feel completely trashed. As if I've either over dosed or used up some body chemical. I remain erect, but just feel trashed. Do you experience anything like that?


between three and five is my typical limit these days. it usually depends on how much energy we have. the third or fourth orgasm usually coincides with what i can best describe as similar to "hitting the wall" in long distance running. i can still run, and i will get a second burst of energy, but yea... i do feel tired for a while. and i typically lose some sensation for a bit... kinda like getting a mild fleeting case of whiskey ****, where its not enough to lose an erection, but the sensations are dulled for a bit.

the typical upper limit for me is usually about 7 or 8, but i have lost count past 20 before, when... well, under unusual circumstance.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Julie's Husband said:


> Thank you. That is my experience exactly. No, it does not make us better in bed, but it does give us time to learn without stress.
> 
> As I said, one co worker put me in a position of "put up or shut up" by having his girlfriend arrange a blind hookup between me and one of the girl friend's co workers. The young lady was supposed to spend the night with me and report back. The co worker never again brought the subject up after I spent the night with the young lady.
> 
> One question, though. I usually don't go beyond three orgasms. I found that the fourth orgasm makes me feel completely trashed. As if I've either over dosed or used up some body chemical. I remain erect, but just feel trashed. Do you experience anything like that?


IS this uncommon. I've always thought/experienced the refractory period os more of a motivation thing, you finish and don't feel like continuing. If you have the motivation to keep going I would think most men would just keep going. Do most mens erections just disappear immediately after orgasming. 

The main problem I have with my wife in these instances is if I ejaculate inside her and them we keep having sex for a while she almost always ends up with a UTI. But it usually takes me too long to finish for my wife so going a second time for me would be way too much for her, she would definitely need to break for a bit herself.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Julie's Husband said:


> I want to bring the fact of multiple male orgasms out of the closet.


I had no idea it was in one.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> I think my wife has had two orgasms with me in one session exactly once, which she claims is the only time she has ever done that.
> 
> I can say at this point if I drink maybe 2 strong beers to where I am slightly buzzed my wife doesn’t even want to have sex with me because I will take too long after she has an orgasm. So it has been helpful in limiting how much drinking I do. In fact I drank too much yesterday and today is the Super Bowl and I am trying to figure out how to limit my intake at the party.


At least you know what makes you do it. I don't think it's universal that everyone gets that way with alcohol and in fact I always thought it was the opposite. I was doing most of my dating when a lot of guys were doing cocaine so I had a totally distorted view of what was normal. 

All things in moderation, I guess, though I was never very moderate myself.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I think OP's read enough threads on here to know that there is that prevailing attitude about the past experience and just doesn't get where it's coming from. I'm glad he made this thread because if someone like me, a female, had made this thread called male fragility, it would have stirred up a hornets nest and the standard accusations about hating men would have ensued.

It does seem to have gotten off in the weeds about who has multiple orgasms however since the original post, instead of what would you do if your wife reported that.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

"Grabs his popcorn to watch the next sh*tshow"


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Married but Happy said:


> A gf gave me a book about multiple male orgasms 22 years ago, and we started working on the ability together. Then I met my current wife, we continued to work on it, and I did develop the ability; we used it occasionally for a couple of years. We found that we preferred two or three rounds of "normal" orgasmic sex spread over an hour or two with short breaks between - it was just more satisfying overall for both of us. Some of the lessons and techniques learned are still useful, though, even without pursuing the multi-orgasmic part.


In this case I'm talking about natural, effortless multiple orgasms. Personally, I'm not interested in having the orgasms per se, but they just happen if my partner wishes to continue for a while. I prefer to just experience being highly aroused for a long period of time. Sort of the "Slow Sex" concept.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Julie's Husband said:


> In this case I'm talking about natural, effortless multiple orgasms. Personally, I'm not interested in having the orgasms per se, but they just happen if my partner wishes to continue for a while. I prefer to just experience being highly aroused for a long period of time. Sort of the "Slow Sex" concept.


You should research Edging. Might help.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I’ve read through this entire thread now.
> 
> OP, I’m curious if you are looking to receive a cookie for your multiple orgasms.
> 
> ...


No cookies, just want to see the subject be less of a taboo. Men are not interest often because of the constant need to "measure up" and the discussion makes them feel they do not.

My brother is also multi orgasmic but we do not compare notes. My EX sister in law on the other hand...


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

As'laDain said:


> between three and five is my typical limit these days. it usually depends on how much energy we have. the third or fourth orgasm usually coincides with what i can best describe as similar to "hitting the wall" in long distance running. i can still run, and i will get a second burst of energy, but yea... i do feel tired for a while. and i typically lose some sensation for a bit... kinda like getting a mild fleeting case of whiskey ****, where its not enough to lose an erection, but the sensations are dulled for a bit.
> 
> the typical upper limit for me is usually about 7 or 8, but i have lost count past 20 before, when... well, under unusual circumstance.


I have not had a partner who encouraged me to go past four orgasms and I haven't been game to try without a woman's encouragement. The point is not the orgasms anyway, it is about not having to put the brakes on before my partner is done.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> No cookies, just want to see the subject be less of a taboo. Men are not interest often because of the constant need to "measure up" and the discussion makes them feel they do not.
> 
> My brother is also multi orgasmic but we do not compare notes. My EX sister in law on the other hand...


What if many men are just not interested in discussing and it doesn’t have much to do about measuring up? Sure, I know there are plenty of men that have insecurities. So? Everyone has insecurities about something. I’m not sure if it is as taboo as you might think. I personally believe that a lot of guys don’t talk about these things because they aren’t interested. I find the topics mentioned in this thread to be interesting, but not to the point that I’m going to worry about not measuring up to other men. I am fit. Other men are more fit. I think I’m pretty good in the sack. Other men are better than me in the sack. My Dong size is plenty. Many men have bigger. I am told I’m above average in looks. Many men are much better looking. My refractory period is very low. Many men have much lower refractory periods. 

If for some reason my wife one day said, “meh, you don’t measure up to other men”, then I go find someone new. I bet I measure up plenty for some woman out there. So far, that has been my wife.

Most men I know seem to be at least somewhat content in their married/relationship lives and I don’t see their women looking elsewhere (at least as far as I can tell). 

So I guess I’m trying to say that it doesn’t make sense to bring up male fragility in conversation with other men unless there is a relationship problem. It kinda doesn’t make sense to bring it up in normal men conversations unless you are really really interested in it (or the aforementioned relationship problem). For example, if for some reason one of my friends said to me that his wife is acting differently and is upset about his performance in the bedroom and she is comparing him to previous men she’s been with, I’d be more than happy to talk about it with him. If the same happened to me, I’d be game for talking about it too, but it would only be with my best of friends.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

happyhusband0005 said:


> IS this uncommon. I've always thought/experienced the refractory period os more of a motivation thing, you finish and don't feel like continuing. If you have the motivation to keep going I would think most men would just keep going. Do most mens erections just disappear immediately after orgasming.
> 
> The main problem I have with my wife in these instances is if I ejaculate inside her and them we keep having sex for a while she almost always ends up with a UTI. But it usually takes me too long to finish for my wife so going a second time for me would be way too much for her, she would definitely need to break for a bit herself.


That's pretty much the situation. Some women want or need more attention, some don't. One of my partners was "one and done" and I think sometimes the others only needed that much but kept on for me. Not good.

I think some men stop after orgasm as they're just not aware that it is worth trying to continue.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> What if many men are just not interested in discussing and it doesn’t have much to do about measuring up? Sure, I know there are plenty of men that have insecurities. So? Everyone has insecurities about something. I’m not sure if it is as taboo as you might think. I personally believe that a lot of guys don’t talk about these things because they aren’t interested. I find the topics mentioned in this thread to be interesting, but not to the point that I’m going to worry about not measuring up to other men. I am fit. Other men are more fit. I think I’m pretty good in the sack. Other men are better than me in the sack. My Dong size is plenty. Many men have bigger. I am told I’m above average in looks. Many men are much better looking. My refractory period is very low. Many men have much lower refractory periods.
> 
> If for some reason my wife one day said, “meh, you don’t measure up to other men”, then I go find someone new. I bet I measure up plenty for some woman out there. So far, that has been my wife.
> 
> ...


I agree, most people don't give a sh*t. I personally believe that people start these kinds of threads just to be argumentative and stir things up. Then again, we live in an age where peoples only self worth is being a victim.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> "Grabs his popcorn to watch the next sh*tshow"


No guts, no glory.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

What my wife did before she knew me doesn't bother me at all. She said she had been with 3 previous guys. One couldn't last past 30 seconds, one was really good, and the other was ehhh.

All that matters is that we haven't been with anyone else in 16 years together..... We can freely talk about past sexual encounters without anger or resentment of any kind. Some of the stories bring laughter. Like on my 21st birthday, I got tore up to the point I couldn't remove my own shorts to be with the chick at the party.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

You just have to not care because in most situations it doesn't matter. My wife said she dated someone with a 12" ****. Does it bother me? No. She's with me now not him.

Men have become weak.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

thunderchad said:


> You just have to not care because in most situations it doesn't matter. My wife said she dated someone with a 12" ****. Does it bother me? No. She's with me now him.
> 
> Men have become weak.


Some men, yes. I’m not gonna throw out the “all men” qualifier. 

I do find it important that fathers step up more to prevent more boys from going down the wrong path. 

Regardless, I am surprised at the number of spouses that gave up this information without being asked. I can see it happening if you ask, but I would find it odd to just randomly give up that information. Even if the person you are with is secure, it still sounds rude and hurtful. It doesn’t have to go all one way either. This would be for both men and women. What if some guy randomly tells the woman he’s dating that she is a lot looser than the previous gal he was with (I’d equate that with randomly telling a guy he isn’t as big and thus, can’t satisfy like the previous partner could). It is still hurtful to say to someone.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Yeah if you give out any information about past sexual experiences to a woman you'll hear about it for the rest of your life.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

thunderchad said:


> Yeah if you give out any information about past sexual experiences to a woman you'll hear about it for the rest of your life.


Yes, I’m sure some women would be bothered by that for the rest of their lives and let their men hear it for that amount of time. 

Just the same as I’m sure some men would be bothered by this information and let their women hear it for the rest of their lives


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Julie's Husband said:


> I have not had a partner who encouraged me to go past four orgasms and I haven't been game to try without a woman's encouragement. The point is not the orgasms anyway, *it is about not having to put the brakes on before my partner is done*.


that is really the main benefit of being able to have multiple orgasms... as you already mentioned earlier, it removes a big source of performance anxiety. 

my partners never really encouraged me to go longer, mainly because its usually the way they are responding that determines how long we have sex. if they are physically tired, its going to end sooner, and there is nothing wrong with it at all. no big deal. usually, 3 or 4 is my stopping point, but that usually has more to do with timing than anything else. by that point, my partners are usually satisfied and out of breath. the times i have gone longer are times when we both have plenty of energy and time. 

you have probably experienced this before on the fourth one, feel free to let me know im wrong...

after the 3rd, im kinda beat. not "done" perse, but physically spent. if i think my partner wants to continue, ill usually start back up kinda slowly. for a while, it is kinda like tantric sex, im mostly focusing on making her feel relaxed, happy, and pleasurable while she regains her energy. during this time, neither of us are really even thinking of having another orgasm... its kinda like dancing at that point. after a while though, things build back up and one of us starts to approach another orgasm, and then we both try to O together, with me putting more "energy", for lack of better word, into the last one. after that, we are both exhausted and blissful enough that we kinda have to just lay there for a while.

my wife and i used to try counting orgasms to see how many times we could make each other orgasm in one session. we found that both of us usually end up too exhausted to continue long before we reach the point where we can't orgasm. 

the time when i lost count after 20 involved more than two people, and i had plenty of energy that day...


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Julie's Husband said:


> That's pretty much the situation. Some women want or need more attention, some don't. One of my partners was "one and done" and I think sometimes the others only needed that much but kept on for me. *Not good*.
> 
> I think some men stop after orgasm as they're just not aware that it is worth trying to continue.


why is this not good? i can see how it would be bad if they _want, _or rather, if it is unpleasant to continue. but i often continue for my partners sake because my partner is obviously still enjoying it, and i love seeing that.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

As'laDain said:


> why is this not good? i can see how it would be bad if they _want, _or rather, if it is unpleasant to continue. but i often continue for my partners sake because my partner is obviously still enjoying it, and i love seeing that.


What is not good is when a woman has had enough and doesn't tell me. I'm concerned that it is harmful at that point and in her mind all about me.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

As'laDain said:


> that is really the main benefit of being able to have multiple orgasms... as you already mentioned earlier, it removes a big source of performance anxiety.
> 
> my partners never really encouraged me to go longer, mainly because its usually the way they are responding that determines how long we have sex. if they are physically tired, its going to end sooner, and there is nothing wrong with it at all. no big deal. usually, 3 or 4 is my stopping point, but that usually has more to do with timing than anything else. by that point, my partners are usually satisfied and out of breath. the times i have gone longer are times when we both have plenty of energy and time.
> 
> ...


I would try to continue past the fourth orgasm if my partner wanted to, but usually they are crashed out by that time. The only woman that might have continued was doing it for me and I don't go there. Her pleasure is what pleases me. When the focus is no longer on her I lose interest.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Zedd said:


> I'd not care about what she's done in the past, period, with one exception. If she said, "hey, I had a former guy who did this and I really liked it and you haven't stumbled upon it yet," then I'd try and replicate it for her. Outside of that, her previous life is her business, not mine.


My husband would lose it if I said anything like this 😆 Kudos for you and your security.


----------



## crashdawg (11 mo ago)

Julie's Husband said:


> I see a number of threads about fragile men and men poking into their partner's past relationships.
> 
> So how would you react if your wife shared that a former long time boy friend was multi orgasmic? Meaning he continues sex nonstop through several orgasms.


Good for him, not everyone has that ability.

Being "candid" I'd wonder if it was a condition that happened any time or a sign of being "that aroused". If it was specific and special then awesome... my wife really understood him and got to him. And due to any numb of reasons, she chose me!

On the wife side, I know she has multiples, I've caused them. So clearly some else connected with her enough and understood her enough to do that. Again... she chose me... I'm the lucky one.

If your wife can do that, has done that in the past, but doesn't communicate that and doesn't experience that with you... that should be discussed.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I think your wife’s ex is getting by on the cheap because he is living rent free in your mind.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

crashdawg said:


> Good for him, not everyone has that ability.
> 
> Being "candid" I'd wonder if it was a condition that happened any time or a sign of being "that aroused". If it was specific and special then awesome... my wife really understood him and got to him. And due to any numb of reasons, she chose me!
> 
> ...



There are very few studies on men who have multiple orgasms or men who are able to be sexually active without testosterone (castrate). Seems study of male sexual function is taboo. The guesstimate is that about one man in 10 has multiple orgasms. Taboo to talk about it though unless anonymous so it is actually anyone's guess.

There are reports that the excitement of new partners and such bring multiple orgasms. This is known as the Coolidge Effect. Her fiance was full time multi orgasmic. My brother and I are as well. When it lasts past the novelty stage it is no longer the Coolidge Effect.

Per one study, "It may be that our traditional expectations regarding the possible limited range of male orgasmic capaeity have profoundly influeneecl men's behavior as well as research in this area." This is my take as well.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Mr.Married said:


> I think your wife’s ex is getting by on the cheap because he is living rent free in your mind.


I have no problems with any of my wife's past experiences. I would like her to use them to coach me in how to best please her.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> In this case I'm talking about natural, effortless multiple orgasms. Personally, I'm not interested in having the orgasms per se, but they just happen if my partner wishes to continue for a while. I prefer to just experience being highly aroused for a long period of time. Sort of the "Slow Sex" concept.


So you went from being chemically castrated due to prostate trouble, and now you’re having multiple orgasms with a hard pecker the whole time? That’s nifty. 

Meh that don’t care to discuss their sex lives are fragile? Meh, my experience is guys that like go talk about sex constantly aren’t usually getting any, and the ones that are, aren’t really compelled to discuss it. Their minds are on making their family’s lives better.


----------



## crashdawg (11 mo ago)

I think the fragility is partly individual ego and partly relationship status. The stronger the relationship the less one would be concerned unless they're "that guy" in which case everything would have to be about them...


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Evinrude58 said:


> So you went from being chemically castrated due to prostate trouble, and now you’re having multiple orgasms with a hard pecker the whole time? That’s nifty.
> 
> Meh that don’t care to discuss their sex lives are fragile? Meh, my experience is guys that like go talk about sex constantly aren’t usually getting any, and the ones that are, aren’t really compelled to discuss it. Their minds are on making their family’s lives better.


No, I have had multiple orgasms since sometime in adolescence, as has my brother. 

At age 73 I was diagnosed with prostate cancer. I was told that hormone treatment (temporary chemical castration) would prevent me from being sexually active. Lack of erections over a period of time lead to penile atrophy so I followed the lead of other gents and planned to continue sexual activity while on hormone treatment with at least one erection a day. All worked out and I am fully functional at age 76.

By the way, one of the methods taught to men who do not have natural multiple orgasms is to withhold ejaculation to have multiple orgasms. Men who have been treated for prostate cancer often lose ejaculation and there are some reports that these men experience multiple orgasms. The upside is that they don't need to do acrobatics in suppressing ejaculation.

Somewhere along the line I sensed that talking about male multiple orgasms would be threatening to some (fragile) men and a good way to lose friends, so for the most part I've bottled it up.

I've really had it with being "in the closet" so after all these years I put it out there anonymously to try to get input from other men who have multiple orgasms. The one time I did mention it to another gent, he had his girl friend set me up with a blind hookup with one of her co workers to "put up or shut up". That is one of the few times I've had an interest in counting orgasms.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m inspired by an erection a day at 76! Impressive 
I’m 49


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> Men who have been treated for prostate cancer often lose ejaculation and there are some reports that these men experience multiple orgasms.


This has been my experience. Before treatment for cancer (prostatectomy) I was one and done.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Rus47 said:


> This has been my experience. Before treatment for cancer (prostatectomy) I was one and done.


That's the sort of input I'm looking for. Thank you.

There is an article about a gent who decided to try a strap on dildo at the urging of a lesbian friend. While he used the strap on with his partner she put lube on her hand and stimulated his penis. With the thrusting and stimulation it gave him the illusion of intercourse and he reports having several orgasms.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Until nerve damage resolved after surgery (about 6 months) I was none and done.

This is only of academic interest to prostate cancer survivors. And the experiences are as varied as the the surviviors.

Until this thread, never even thought about the multiple orgasm stuff. I would gladly trade for going back to ejaculating one time. Alas, it can never be. If had known then what know now, might have refused all treatment.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Actually I was hoping for at least dry ejaculate. Less mess.


----------



## 24NitroglyceriN26 (11 mo ago)

Julie's Husband said:


> I see a number of threads about fragile men and men poking into their partner's past relationships.
> 
> So how would you react if your wife shared that a former long time boy friend was multi orgasmic? Meaning he continues sex nonstop through several orgasms.


Gross - what kind of dude does that?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Bull Frog Kisser said:


> Gross - what kind of dude does that?


Your question is vague. Does what?


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

I would not be upset to hear that. I enjoy hearing about her past, which she rarely shares. A mystery. Makes each tidbit more tantalizing.


----------

